# Ridge Tahoe



## Robert D (Jun 4, 2007)

We're thinking about renting a 2BR lockoff in the Plaza building at Ridge Tahoe. Wanted to see if anyone has stayed at this resort and what their thoughts are. Also wonder if the Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort (Sunterra) would be a better choice.  Appreciate your comments.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 5, 2007)

My biggest problem with the Ridge Tahoe is that it is isolated from everything else.  It's not in South Shore Tahoe - it's actually on the other side of the mountain with very little to do in the immediate area.  It's not far to drive, but you have to drive for everything.  If you mostly plan to hang around the resort for some rest and relaxation, it's fine, but to enjoy the lake, casinos, restaurants, etc., we prefer to be on Lake Tahoe side of the hill.  Have you checked the TUG reviews?


----------



## Avery (Jun 5, 2007)

The Plaza units at Ridge Tahoe are due for some updating, but they are spacious and nice. Location is good for access to the main clubhouse building/spa/restaurant. We enjoyed staying up at the Ridge, there is a lift for Heavenly right there (though not technically ski-in/out), but it is a 20 or more minute drive to the far California side where the ski school is, so if you will be putting kids in ski school, the other location would be better. 

The Ridge Tahoe also provides a shuttle to the beach in summer, and the views from up there are really nice.


----------



## debraxh (Jun 5, 2007)

I second the question, have you read the reviews?

We stayed there a couple of years ago but in the Naegle(sp?) building which has since been renovated, but we really enjoyed it. The drive to town was only about 15 minutes in summer. You didn't mention what time of year you planned to visit.  It seemed like an excellent location for skiing as well.

My best advice is to stock up on food & drink before you go up.  In addition to the So Lake Tahoe stores, there's also a Safeway on the Nevada side (Hwy 50) that was easy to reach.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 5, 2007)

I have read the reviews but most are pretty dated and were not on the Plaza section.  We're looking at going in August.


----------



## debraxh (Jun 6, 2007)

Another thing to mention is that unless something has changed, none of the buildings at the Ridge have A/C.  That could bother you during the summer if you're used to it.  We were there in July and had no problem, but the Naegle units have lots of windows. IIRC the Plaza is more high-rise style and could be stuffy.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Debra. From what I've read, there is a big difference between the Naegle & Cascade units and the Plaza units.  Apparently the Plaza units are old and have not been renovated like Naegle and Cascades.


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 9, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> My biggest problem with the Ridge Tahoe is that it is isolated from everything else.  It's not in South Shore Tahoe - it's actually on the other side of the mountain




Its on top of the mountain ridge not the other side.
We like that we can escape the congestion of the south shore with only a short drive up the mountain.
you just Can't beat the Ridge for the included activites and excellent recreation center and its worth the extra 15 min drive to the Lake,south shore casinos and Grocery store. 

We also enjoy being right on the lake or within walking distance available at some other Tahoe resorts. We visit almost every summer and have tried several resorts and enjoy both the lake and mountain locations for different reasons.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2007)

JEFF H said:


> Its on top of the mountain ridge not the other side.



True - but it has views of the Carson Valley - not Lake Tahoe.  I just wanted to be sure the OP understood that it's not in South Shore Lake Tahoe.

It does have a great view of the  -
Carson Valley


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 10, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> My biggest problem with the Ridge Tahoe is that it is isolated from everything else.  It's not in South Shore Tahoe!
> 
> Robert, we own the Naegle building and just spent Memorial week there! One of the reasons we love the Ridge is exactly what Denise has a problem with!
> 
> ...


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Which Building(s)?*

SOFTBALLDAD3,

Which of the building(s) at Ridge Tahoe would you recommend some try to do an exchange to during the summer?   We have thought about buying there, but think we want to stay there a week before we decide or not for sure.  We own 2 weeks at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort and one every other year, odd at Sweetbriar (managed by Edgelake).


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 10, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> SOFTBALLDAD3,
> 
> Which of the building(s) at Ridge Tahoe would you recommend some try to do an exchange to during the summer?   We have thought about buying there, but think we want to stay there a week before we decide or not for sure.  We own 2 weeks at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort and one every other year, odd at Sweetbriar (managed by Edgelake).




 We own the Naegle prime summer because we are not into skiing and love the summer! We have stayed there last year July 4th week and next two years already set for July 4th week again! We did trade next year for Maui or should I say request first and have been promised by II we will get our choice and of coarse they know if we don't we will be in Lake Tahoe next July!:whoopie: 

 We just bought a EOY Tower prime week to go with our Naegle and they gave us week in Aug 2008 and gave us winter time for the lock-off and already have it set to rent for skiers 2008. 

 We owned the Tower back when they were building it and loved it but liked the Naegle even better. We went away from timesharing for about eight years and when I retired we ran back up to buy our Naegle and now the Tower too!

 Now this is my opinion for the Ridge and I know most feel this way unless they bought one of the other units so you need to make up your own mind on this!

 The Naegle has three building 10,11,12 and is the oldest of the Ridge but most families feel it is the best. Naegle is true two bedroom with no lockout,two king size beds and couch turns into a double or queen bed too! They have large patio that runs from one bedroom to the other with table/chairs, and gas barbecue so you can cook,enjoy a drink or just lay out and work on your suntan! For two couples you get plenty of room and kids have the bed and tv in living room to enjoy!

 The next best is the Tower which is a high rise and the second built and right across from the club house and the Naegles are just up the hill from the Tower. Some people like the Tower better and some like the Naegles but as you can see these are the two top favorites at the Ridge.

 We have stayed in the Terrace last year on bonus time and really don't like it. My understanding is the Terrace and Plaza are the same but Plaza has washer/dryer in the unit! Seems most people get put in these for bonus time! There is a smaller club house and nice pool next to the Terrace!

 Cascade I really can't say because it is the newest and sleeps more people than others.

 The one main complaint I hear about the Cascade,Terrace and Plaza is you need to walk up the hill to the main club house for most of the goodies like dinner, deli, massages and so on! You can take the shuttle up if you like!

 Memorial week we had people on our floor that owned the Plaza and wanted to try the Naegle because they heard so many nice things about them. The man told me after two nights they wanted to dump the Plaza and buy into the Naegles!

 If your really thinking of buying PM me at some time and I will give your information to the resales and see what they give you!


 You might get some free nights or something! We bought both units from the resales dept and ended up with so very good deals. It wouldn't hurt to check it out first!

 Barbara that works in the dept told me about a family that came up to check out their purchase of Tower prime time they bought from owner on one of these sites. She found she had bought eoy and swing time for more than she would have paid with them for every year prime time! :annoyed: 

 So my picks would be for family the Naegle then the Tower then I don't think it matters! I don't know who you trade with but unless things have changed lately the Naegle is only units that also trade with RCI because they were the first ones built. Rest of the Ridge Tahoe including the Naegles are with II.

 If you do see you like the Plaza or Terrace you would get great deals because it seems these are listed on every site for sale and some for very little money!

 Good Luck, PHIL


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks,

I guess the only sure way to get Naegle is to exchange via RCI.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 11, 2007)

You are probably right! I think when you trade in with II you are only set to get what you traded for like one bedroom or two!

 We had our Naegle listed on Redweek for rent for Memorial Week because daughter had finals and couldn't go.

 We pulled it and had great time but Naegle was to big for just the two of us! We came home on Sat and flew to Colorado Springs with our daughter for another weeks vacation!

 You might look for owner renting a Naegle! We couldn't believe we had no action for our week being Holiday and the resort was sold out of the Naegles!


----------



## M&M (Jun 12, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> We just bought a EOY Tower prime week to go with our Naegle and they gave us week in Aug 2008 and gave us winter time for the lock-off and already have it set to rent for skiers 2008.
> 
> We owned the Tower back when they were building it and loved it but liked the Naegle even better. We went away from timesharing for about eight years and when I retired we ran back up to buy our Naegle and now the Tower too!
> 
> ...



we owned a Prime EOY Tower and Prime (annual) Terrace. The Tower building is our favorite due to lock-off capability and location (nice views too). Going up the hill can be a pain from the other buildings to the clubhouse. 

If I bought back at The Ridge, i'd definitely buy a  Prime Tower week (with Naegle as a second choice)


----------



## debraxh (Jun 12, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I guess the only sure way to get Naegle is to exchange via RCI.




Even if you get an II exchange, you can then call the resort and request a specific unit.  As long as you're confirmed for a 2BR unit, you should be able to get a naegle unit.

I believe it took me 3 phone calls, but they granted my request.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 12, 2007)

M&M said:


> we owned a Prime EOY Tower and Prime (annual) Terrace. The Tower building is our favorite due to lock-off capability and location (nice views too). Going up the hill can be a pain from the other buildings to the clubhouse.
> 
> If I bought back at The Ridge, i'd definitely buy a  Prime Tower week (with Naegle as a second choice)




 That is what I was saying about the Ridge, its either Tower then Naegle or Naegle then Tower. Most people love both for different reasons and both for same reason, There at the top of the hill near the club house!   

 We just bought the Tower (Even year) from our resales office and they pay MF for 2008. We don't pay until 2010 with this deal! 

 We like the idea of using the main unit like Aug 2008 and having the lock-off rented by the Ridge to cover our MF.

 The resales(Barbara) got us the week we wanted and booked our lock-off for ski season and then set it up for rent! Can't get much easier than that!
:hysterical:


----------



## Stressy (Jun 15, 2007)

Boy, am I getting confused. I am staying at the Ridge Tahoe next week-exchange through SFX. I thought I wanted to request a Naegle unit for the large balcony and grill.  Now, I read that only the Plaza units have W/D? I do like a W/D in unit. Are there self serve laundry facilities for the other buildings if there is no W/D in unit? Do all the buildings have balconies?...I must have that as well. What are my choices?


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 15, 2007)

Stressy said:


> Boy, am I getting confused. I am staying at the Ridge Tahoe next week-exchange through SFX. I thought I wanted to request a Naegle unit for the large balcony and grill.  Now, I read that only the Plaza units have W/D? I do like a W/D in unit. Are there self serve laundry facilities for the other buildings if there is no W/D in unit? Do all the buildings have balconies?...I must have that as well. What are my choices?



 Stressy you misunderstood! The Terrace has washer/dryer on one floor for everyone! The Plaza and Tower units have a washer/dryer inside the unit as does the Naegles! As I have stated before I can't tell you anything about the Cascade building,never been in one!  Go for the Naegles if you can get one!

 As far as having balconies the Naegle has the best, then Tower has one but it is more for reading a book or just looking around! Its only about four feet long and three feet wide! Plaza.Terrace have none and I have never been down the hill to see the Cascade so I have no clue! 

 With the Naegle you can cook on your patio! Tower and others you share cooking time with everyone else! I think the Tower has about 10 GRILLS all on same outside area as hot tubs!


----------



## Stressy (Jun 15, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Stressy you misunderstood! The Terrace has washer/dryer on one floor for everyone! The Plaza has w/d inside unit as does the Naegles! Go for the Naegles if you can get one!
> 
> As far as having balconies the Naegle has the best, then Tower has one but it is more for reading a book or just looking around! Its only about four feet long and three feet wide! Plaza.Terrace have none and I have never been down the hill to see the Cascade so I have no clue!
> 
> With the Naegle you can cook on your patio! Tower and others you share cooking time with everyone else! I think the Tower has about 10 GRILLS all on same outside area as hot tubs!



GOT IT! I think I'd like the Naegle building. Wish me luck!


----------



## M&M (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tower has washer dryers*



SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Stressy you misunderstood! The Terrace has washer/dryer on one floor for everyone! The Plaza has w/d inside unit as does the Naegles! Go for the Naegles if you can get one!
> 
> As far as having balconies the Naegle has the best, then Tower has one but it is more for reading a book or just looking around! Its only about four feet long and three feet wide! Plaza.Terrace have none and I have never been down the hill to see the Cascade so I have no clue!
> 
> With the Naegle you can cook on your patio! Tower and others you share cooking time with everyone else! I think the Tower has about 10 GRILLS all on same outside area as hot tubs!



The Tower has washer dryers in the unit (In a closet in Master Bath). From my own experience though, using the ones in the laundry room is much quicker (bigger machines and more of them)


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2007)

*Ridge Units*

I believe the Naegles the Tower and Plaza all have washer/dryers in the units.  However the Tower units have a small balcony and the Naegles have a large deck with bar-b-que. the web site is www.ridgetahoeresort.com


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 17, 2007)

M&M said:


> The Tower has washer dryers in the unit (In a closet in Master Bath). From my own experience though, using the ones in the laundry room is much quicker (bigger machines and more of them)




 I changed my post to include the Tower! 

 Only reason for not listing was I thought Stressy was only talking about the Naegle or Plaza buildings! 


 My wife would disagree about the Tower W/D. She does cloths while we are asleep or doing something else so time really doesn't come into it!


----------



## North Lake Tahoe Looker (Aug 23, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> SOFTBALLDAD3,
> 
> Which of the building(s) at Ridge Tahoe would you recommend some try to do an exchange to during the summer?   We have thought about buying there, but think we want to stay there a week before we decide or not for sure.  We own 2 weeks at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort and one every other year, odd at Sweetbriar (managed by Edgelake).



How much does it cost to buy into Sweetbriar these days?  One of the nice lakefront units?  Does anybody know?


----------

